
Do I need to learn to Code? - hackerlurker
https://themagneticmethod.com/2019/05/24/do-i-need-to-learn-to-code/
======
481092
I think of it like inventing. It's not completely analogous but do you want to
learn to invent something? No, right? Because you think of something to invent
first and then get to learning how to create it. I've heard it's easier to get
into coding if going this route, otherwise it can seem unmotivating if you're
just doing it on your own.

